# Think Tank > History >  Hitler was for gun control

## itshappening

The 1938 German weapons act might give a clue as to where the U.S government is going with gun control (i.e a permit based system): 

-
The 1938 German Weapons Act

The 1938 German Weapons Act, the precursor of the current weapons law, superseded the 1928 law. As under the 1928 law, citizens were required to have a permit to carry a firearm and a separate permit to acquire a firearm. Furthermore, the law restricted ownership of firearms to *"...persons whose trustworthiness is not in question and who can show a need for a (gun) permit."* Under the new law:

Gun restriction laws applied only to handguns, not to long guns or ammunition. Writes Prof. Bernard Harcourt of the University of Chicago, "The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition."[4]

The groups of people who were exempt from the acquisition permit requirement expanded. Holders of annual hunting permits, government workers, and NSDAP party members were no longer subject to gun ownership restrictions. Prior to the 1938 law, only officials of the central government, the states, and employees of the German Reichsbahn Railways were exempted.[5]

The age at which persons could own guns was lowered from 20 to 18.[5]

The firearms carry permit was valid for three years instead of one year.[5]

Jews were forbidden from the manufacturing or dealing of firearms and ammunition.[6]

Under both the 1928 and 1938 acts, gun manufacturers and dealers were required to maintain records with information about who purchased guns and the guns' serial numbers. These records were to be delivered to a police authority for inspection at the end of each year.

On November 11, 1938, the Minister of the Interior, Wilhelm Frick, passed Regulations Against Jews' Possession of Weapons. This regulation effectively deprived all Jews of the right to possess firearms or other weapons.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_Germany

----------


## itshappening



----------


## presence

"The most foolish mistake we could possibly make would be to permit the conquered Eastern peoples to have arms. History teaches that all conquerors who have* allowed their subject races* to carry arms have prepared their own downfall by doing so."
Adolf Hitler, April 11, 1942


"This year will go down in history. For the first time, a civilized  nation has full gun registration. Our streets will be safer, our police  more efficient, and the world will follow our lead into the future!"  

_Adolph Hitler_, 1933

Indeed, I would go so far as to say that the underdog is a sine qua non  for the overthrow of any sovereignty. So let's not have any* native*  militia or police.’’ 

-- Adolph Hitler

“The police closed off the street to all traffic while at the same time criminal detectives conducted extensive raids in the houses. Each individual apartment was searched for weapons. The raid lasted several hours." The official explanation was that evidence of “imminent Communist terrorism” was discovered[]


NAZIS HUNT ARMS IN EINSTEIN HOME
Only a Bread Knife Rewards Brown Shirts'
Search for Alleged Huge Cache
OUSTING OF JEWS GOES ON . . . .
BERLIN, March 20. - Charging that Professor Albert
Einstein had a huge quantity of arms and ammunition stored in his
secluded home in Caputh, the National Socialists sent Brown Shirt
men and policemen to search it today, but the nearest thing to arms
they found was a bread knife.
Professor Einstein's home, which for the present is empty,
the professor being on his way back to Europe from the United
States, was surrounded on all sides and one of the most perfect
raids of recent German history was carried out. The outcome was
a disappointment to those who have always regarded Professor
Einstein's pacifist utterances as a mere pose.


----------------------

The deadline set by § 4 of the Ordinance for the Surrender
of Weapons will expire on March 31, 1933. I therefore request the
immediate surrender of all arms from former army stores to the local
stations of the Gendarmie.
Pursuant to § 3 of the ordinance, individuals may be
permitted to keep a handgun together with proper ammunition for
the protection of house and farm. Well-founded requests in this
regard may be submitted to the local Gendarmerie stations by way
of the mayor.




---------------

The units of the national revolution, SA, SS, and
Stahlhelm, offer every German man with a good reputation the
opportunity to join their ranks for the fight. Therefore, whoever
does not belong to one of these named units and nevertheless
keeps his weapon without authorization or even hides it, must be
viewed as an enemy of the national government and will be held
responsible without hesitation and with the utmost severity.


In other words, anyone who possessed a military rifle or handgun was a
public enemy unless he or she was a member of a Nazi-approved organization.


---------------------

Further, upon request, the Special Commissar may
allow reliable persons to keep a rifle together with the necessary
ammunition for the protection of house and farm. The same applies
to army revolvers that are the personal property of the owner. Only
such persons can be considered reliable from whom a loyal attitude
toward the national government can be expected. These approved
exceptions must also be treated as confidential.


http://www.stephenhalbrook.com/article-nazilaw.pdf

----------


## itshappening

Interesting quotes. Are they genuine?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum

----------


## itshappening

Strauss can kiss my ass.  The left hate the fact that many of today's government centric policies were implemented in Nazi Germany.  For example Hitler didn't believe in states rights and worked to destroy the German autonomous states.  Sound familiar?

----------


## talkingpointes

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum


Yeah the day I take logic from Leo Strauss. Do you know who he is? lol

----------


## itshappening

Hitler also carried out false flag attacks, i.e Reichstag and manufactured crisis as a pretext to invade countries (i.e Rhineland Germans being attacked). Sound familiar to WMD and Iraq?  The left hate this critical analysis because what Hitler was doing is what power mad government does today.

----------


## jcannon98188

Why Reductio ad Hitlerum is retarded. From the wiki:
Misapplication of the fallacy has also been criticised for rejecting reasonable comparisons. By invoking reductio ad Hitlerum, an opponent's view is ridiculed even though the comparison may be relevant.

----------


## pcosmar

> The 1938 German weapons act


No doubt *inspired to some extent by the NFA of 1934. 
But it was the GCA of 1968 that nearly copied the Hitler's Gun Control.

* He was also inspired by US eugenics programs,, The basis for his "Master Race" bull$#@!.

----------


## itshappening

I suspect Feinstein wants to ensure only "trustworthy" people can have guns.

They already deny returning veterans their 2nd amendment rights with mental strain diagnosis

----------


## FindLiberty



----------


## pcosmar

> 


The added pics have No Republicans. Romney is a Gun Grabber, and there have been several others that would restrict arms to the American people while at the same time arming the police with Full Auto and Tanks.
the Rs grow the police state at every opportunity and the Ds attempt to disarm the defenders.

Teamwork.

----------


## presence

> the Rs grow the police state at every opportunity and the Ds attempt to disarm the defenders.
> 
> Teamwork.


rep

----------


## presence

> Interesting quotes. Are they genuine?


Everything from the einstein quote down was cited with the pdf.  The other stuff is all over the net, copy paste google search; its there, I wasn't.

----------


## Confederate

> Gun restriction laws applied only to handguns, not to long guns or ammunition. Writes Prof. Bernard Harcourt of the University of Chicago, "The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition."
> 
> ....
> 
> The groups of people who were exempt from the acquisition permit requirement expanded. 
> 
> The age at which persons could own guns was lowered from 20 to 18.
> 
> The firearms carry permit was valid for three years instead of one year.



Sounds like he loosened gun restrictions...

----------


## itshappening

If you were a "trustworthy" person and not a Jew and only a rifle or a shotgun.

That is probably what the gun grabbers want to do with new background checks.  They will model the law on Hitler's minus the jew bit. The left hate it when you point out that the laws they want to introduce were first introduced by the Fuhrer.

----------


## Confederate

> If you were a "trustworthy" person and not a Jew and only a rifle or a shotgun.


Uhhh...it clearly states that the "trustworthy" provision was only for handgun permit. The 1938 law completely removed all restrictions on rifles, shotguns, and ammo. That's a lot less restrictive than US gun laws.




> Gun restriction laws applied only to handguns, not to long guns or ammunition. Writes Prof. Bernard Harcourt of the University of Chicago, "*The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition.*"

----------


## itshappening

That's based on the professor from the University of Chicago, you'll excuse me if I discount his research on this...

----------


## Danke

> Uhhh...it clearly states that the "trustworthy" provision was only for handgun permit. The 1938 law completely removed all restrictions on rifles, shotguns, and ammo. That's a lot less restrictive than US gun laws.


Seems Hitler > Obama.

----------


## Confederate

> Seems Hitler > Obama.


Hitler seems to have respected gun rights more than Obama...

----------


## Confederate

> That's based on the professor from the University of Chicago, you'll excuse me if I discount his research on this...


So I guess you discount Milton Friedman and Friedrich Hayek as well?

----------


## itshappening

> So I guess you discount Milton Friedman and Friedrich Hayek as well?


No but I suspect this particular professor has an agenda: 'Hey, it wasn't so bad'...

----------


## Confederate

> No but I suspect this particular professor has an agenda: 'Hey, it wasn't so bad'...


well if you don't trust him you might as well delete the OP, because every single point made in it is based on his research paper...

----------


## sofia

FAKE QUOTES!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

